

The Early Modern World of Game of Thrones (2014) - benbreen
http://www.vaughnshirley.com/printedtransmissions/2014/6/20/the-post-colombian-exchange-in-game-of-thrones

======
benbreen
So I should add that I wrote the article this that this piece mentions, but I
posted this synthesis of it instead because I now think it's a more
interesting take on the topic. Here's the original article I wrote for the
Pacific Standard in 2014:

[http://www.psmag.com/books-and-culture/game-thrones-isnt-
med...](http://www.psmag.com/books-and-culture/game-thrones-isnt-medieval-
matters-83288)

And a medievalist's response, that in retrospect I largely agree with (I
overstated how much more populous and cosmopolitan the early modern centuries
-- roughly 1500-1800 -- were than the centuries that preceded them).

[https://readingmedievalbooks.wordpress.com/2014/06/12/male-f...](https://readingmedievalbooks.wordpress.com/2014/06/12/male-
fantasies-historical-fiction-and-game-of-thrones-geekery/)

Happy to answer any questions about the early modern period and how it relates
to Martin's world (I've read all the books, although I have to admit I only
skimmed the most recent one, which felt like it was falling into the same trap
as Jordan's "Wheel of Time" series).

